# Rod & reel combo



## Reppinthe20 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking to upgrade. I have the 25$ rod reel combos for bluegills. My biggest issue is having to use a spring bobber, and that the drags are not very good.
Along with that im looking to try and catch some walleye. Need rods and reels for that too! 
Just wondering what you guys are using?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

You can buy a nice micro spinning ice reel combo for $30-50. I have a few purchased from here and there. My favorite is a cheap one that I got for $10 I think. It's an ultra light rod great for panfish and is only 18", but I have heavier rods for walleye and larger fish too. Gander mountain has nice guide series ice combos. Might want to check there. Otherwise may want to consider building your own to get the reel and rod length + stiffness for your application.

For bobbers I use a thill slip bobber. These are great since you can adjust the stop easily to set your depth. Though be warned they can ice up if it's extremely cold out. You could always spray them with some anti-icing stuff I suppose..


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd buy the reel separately Diawa, Shimano, Abu Garcia, any of the better brand 500 type series reels in the $30-50 range should have a good drag.
I don't do a lot of fishing for gills. As far as walleye rods St Croix, and Fenwick both make good rods in the $30 to $40 or more if you want to spend it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

A lot would depend on the depth of water that you are fishing. For perch, crappie, and gill in 5 - 15 f.o.w, one of my favorite combinations (around $45.00) are the Fenwick Elite Tech Ice Spinning Rod









Coupled with this micro reel with EXCELLENT drag settings.









I NEVER use a bobber, or spring bobber. I put 3-4 pound his viability line (Trilene Micro Ice in Solar, or Suffix Ice in orange)... jigging and line watching is way more effective than bobber watching!
I don't know where you are located, but I purchased the above combination last year from Angler's Point on Anchor Bay.
<----<<<


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> A lot would depend on the depth of water that you are fishing. For perch, crappie, and gill in 5 - 15 f.o.w, one of my favorite combinations (around $45.00) are the Fenwick Elite Tech Ice Spinning Rod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like a to use a bobber in my 2nd hole and set it in a rod holder so I can jig in the other one.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

d_rek said:


> I like a to use a bobber in my 2nd hole and set it in a rod holder so I can jig in the other one.


Yeah, I used to do the same years and years ago when I first started ice fishing. In my experience I found that using two poles generally limits the amount of fish that you catch when you are on the fish. I can be much more efficient concentrating and jigging one pole than I can with two.... for a lot of reasons.
<----<<<


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

30$ Shimano Sienna and a ice hopper rod from SDI. My favorite combo for under 50$


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

For blue gills my favorite rod is a hundred+ dollar quiver stick, a close second is an 8 buck HT ice blue. I buy half a dozen of them each year.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Panfish combo is nice. I have the 29" http://www.cabelas.com/product/no-8...747480&WTz_st=&WTz_stype=SP&recordsPerPage=18
Walleye is mainly what I fish for. I have been very happy with MH Fenwick 28" rods paired with phlueger president reel. Another great combo I use when im fishing the bay for Perch/Walleye is the 13 Fishing Whiteout combo 29.5 M. Feels sweet in the hand if you like the smaller grips.http://www.cabelas.com/product/FISH...4095080&CQ_search=13+fishing+whitehot&CQ_st=b


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

In the same boat, looking for a new walleye combo. Learned to NOT buy cheap, at least on the reel anyway. Drag sucks, anti reverse broke.. worth spending a couple extra bucks to get quality.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

plugger said:


> For blue gills my favorite rod is a hundred+ dollar quiver stick, a close second is an 8 buck HT ice blue. I buy half a dozen of them each year.
> View attachment 239587


Roger that Mike.

I have them in 30, 36 and 48"

They are super cheap & easy - work great for anything including "lift bites" and I took 22 gills last Sunday with Ice Blues...from 5-50 fow, boy do they work fine.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Fenwick Elite Tech Ice in ultra light paired with a Pflueger Trion TRI20x with 2 lb fluoro. Thats my go to panfish rod. I always buy rod and reels separate. Not a fan of buying combos based on the lack of reel option availabilities.


----------



## Reppinthe20 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys! Really appreciate it!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> Roger that Mike.
> 
> I have them in 30, 36 and 48"
> 
> They are super cheap & easy - work great for anything including "lift bites" and I took 22 gills last Sunday with Ice Blues...from 5-50 fow, boy do they work fine.


Love my 48" ice blue, great for hole hopping on a mild day, for cats &walleyes & pike, I love my ZEBCO Dock Demon Deluxe ,Try not to laugh, paid 10 bucks at walley world, bullet prof, even keep one on the boat


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol: :mischeif: :lol: :evilsmile

SRRY! lol


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Try this with your HMG ice rod


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

No HMG's in my collection, but I don't doubt that rod is tough - just the Zebco name is hard not to chuckle over....

Flats are_ ONE TOUGH _customer for sure.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> No HMG's in my collection, but I don't doubt that rod is tough - just the Zebco name is hard not to chuckle over....
> 
> Flats are_ ONE TOUGH _customer for sure.




Listen to this guy.....I taught him everything he knows.........LOL

But Ice Blues rod for the win...........hard to beat for pan fish with no bobber...


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ice blues for panfish and berkley lightning rods for lakers and walleye.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Ice blues for panfish and berkley lightning rods for lakers and walleye.


Just bought a Berkley Heritage reel on clearance to replace my broken reel. Hope it ends up being a decent reel. At least for a year anyway


----------

